# E-Aadhaar card how to validate the digital signature



## paroh (Apr 4, 2013)

I see there is option to download E-Aadhaar card from the (*eaadhaar.uidai.gov.in/eDetails.aspx) i download the E-Aadhaar card and when i open it it show validity unknown
I try the following step but still in vain


How to Validate Digital Signatures on e-Aadhaar?
In case you see the ‘validity unknown’ icon on your e-Aadhaar, please follow the below procedure: -

1)     Right click on the ‘validity unknown’ icon and click on ‘Validate Signature’.
2)     You will get the signature validation status window, click on ‘Signature Properties’.
3)     Click on ‘Show Certificate..’
4)     Verify that there is a certification path named 'CCA India 2011'. This identifies CCA India as the owner of the digital certificate that has been used when signing the document.
5)     Mark the certification path named 'CCA India 2011', click the 'Trust' tab and then 'Add to Trusted Identities'.
6)     Answer 'OK' to any security question that follows.
7)     Check(√) the field for 'Use this certificate as a trusted root' and click 'OK' twice to close this and the next window.
8)   Click 'Validate Signature' to execute the validation.
Note: - Once 'CCA India 2011' has been as a Trusted Identity, any subsequent documents with digital signatures from CCA will be validated automatically when opened.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 4, 2013)

From where u downloaded you e-adhaar card there should be a link on the side How to activate your adhaar card signature just follow that i activated my aadhaar by that only.


----------



## paroh (Apr 5, 2013)

can u post a video how to validate the digital signature. As i tried many time and follow the instruction  but still can't validate the digital signature.
i also check for the problem on google (*superuser.com/questions/528929/cant-validate-signature-on-pdf)
Note:using adobe acrobat


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

sure will try to pst the video


----------



## paroh (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks waiting for the video


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

Bro try this again 
*i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a595/shreymittal/Untitled_zps8f684dda.jpg


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry for hijacking thread but My name in UID card is screwed 
Any way to fix it


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Sorry for hijacking thread but My name in UID card is screwed
> Any way to fix it



Re-download that fu(king UID


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Sorry for hijacking thread but My name in UID card is screwed
> Any way to fix it





shreymittal said:


> Re-download that fu(king UID



NVM 
Found a way to fix it
Change or Correct your Aadhaar details online | My Aadhaar Card

BUT the page ain't freaking loading!


----------



## paroh (Apr 5, 2013)

i try this method it is not working for me. that's why i ask for a video


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

paroh said:


> i try this method it is not working for me. that's why i ask for a video



PM'ed You


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> PM'ed You


Send one to me too


----------



## paroh (Apr 5, 2013)

@pratyush997
chk this site
*portal.uidai.gov.in/updatePortal/login.action


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

paroh said:


> @pratyush997
> chk this site
> *portal.uidai.gov.in/updatePortal/login.action


yeah, it wasn't loading up before an hour!
Updated it!


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 5, 2013)

@pratyush Can u please reply my PM


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 5, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> @pratyush Can u please reply my PM


in a  min 
Yet to read it, saw it just now!


----------



## paroh (Apr 6, 2013)

At last the digital signature is verified.

As it require internet for the verification every time u open the file u need to follow these step for the first time verification of digital sign
or digital signature 


(software use to open the file is adobe acrobat)

There given 8 steps need to be follow only for the first time when u open the file. But u require internet every time when u open the file to verify the digital signature

1) Right click on the ‘validity unknown’ icon and click on ‘Validate Signature’.

2) You will get the signature validation status window, click on ‘Signature Properties’.

3) Click on ‘Show Certificate..’

4) Verify that there is a certification path named 'CCA India 2011'. This identifies CCA India as the owner of the digital certificate that has been used when signing the document.

5) Mark the certification path named 'CCA India 2011', click the 'Trust' tab and then 'Add to Trusted Identities'.

6) Answer 'OK' to any security question that follows.

7) Check(√) the field for 'Use this certificate as a trusted root' and click 'OK' twice to close this and the next window.

8) Click 'Validate Signature' to execute the validation.
Note: - Once 'CCA India 2011' has been as a Trusted Identity, any subsequent documents with digital signatures from CCA will be validated automatically when opened. 


It require internet to verify  the digital sign certificate if internet is not there it will give u error in the digital signature sign box like VALIDITY UNKNOWN or INVALID SIGNATURE

If u are using firewall like comodo  please disable.


----------



## shreymittal (Apr 6, 2013)

paroh said:


> At last the digital signature is verified.
> 
> As it require internet for the verification every time u open the file u need to follow these step for the first time verification of digital sign
> or digital signature
> ...



THAT'S. What that pic said easy 8 steps well anyway's pic tutorial is on his way for all those are getting problem.


----------



## aarohi (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry for barging in:


im getting error while trying to validate the signature:

Error during signature verification.  

Random number generation error:  

Internal cryptographic library error.
Error Code: 0x2718


----------



## sanaseth (Nov 8, 2014)

Validating Aadhaar Card Letter is very easy if you follow the guidelines properly, i also validated my card by reading article from e-Aadhaar Card


----------



## Bipin gupta (Mar 23, 2015)

Information provided is very useful.


----------



## manavmitaz (Jul 3, 2015)

hi guys this process is correct but you can only do it internet explorer , just keep that in mind and it is sorted


----------

